# Urgent Help : UAE - Dubai video calls/voice calls



## vyral_143 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,
My one of friend have to move to Dubai as part of Job.

I want to know which all possible ways of cheapest communication are present from Dubai to India and vice versa ?

Like Skype, Tango is blocked there. Not sure about Whatsapp though.

Main communication requirements are Text Chatting, Voice Calling and Video calling.

Do post your suggestions fast.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 6, 2012)

Try "voip".. there are many "Voip" providers available, I believe


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 6, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Try "voip".. there are many "Voip" providers available, I believe



Please more details if any


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 6, 2012)

well I searched to get proper link for you but I got that it is also blocked well I should have read that you said skype is blocked which is one example of VOIP.

In short Voip is know as Voice over internet protocol..

I was reading some article that says there are many workarounds available, I can't give you some accurate rock solid info as I have heard about it and not used it.

one workaround will be to connect through VPN.

second would be , many or few but there are people still uses VOIP or some feature like this in Cyber cafe.. your friend need to find that

check the comments of this article.. 

VOIP in UAE Policy Update | Free VOIP Solution Free calls Worldwide


----------



## iinfi (Mar 7, 2012)

use/promotion/direct-selling of all voip cards and services is strictly banned in the UAE. Carries a penalty of 200,000 Dirhams. 
Expats in UAE still use it. use it at ur own risk. Buy it form trusted friends & dont buy it from Pathans sitting on the road.
Computer to Mobile/Landline calls is also banned in UAE. One you get the .exe for Skype, u sud still be able to use to for video/voice chat (PC/PC).
GTalk voice also works well. I used it without any trouble whatsoever.

if u want to talk to someone in Oman/Saudi, u sud try VZOChat for voice & video. thats the only thing which used to work. mite be blocked now, cant say.


----------

